# Nikon lens 70-300mm.



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

I would like one of these: Nikon AF-S VR 70-300mm f/4.5-5.6G IF-ED Lens.

Would like to collect it in the Berks/Hants/Surrey area, does anyone know a shop doing them sub £300?


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

If you have a Jessops near you:

http://www.jessops.com/online.store...s.com/Products/ProductDetail.aspx?SkuId=35945

Use code: XMAS20 for discount.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Thanks Gary, off there today:thumb:


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Remember reserve online with the discount code, they may not honour the deal at the shop


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

All the local ones to me don't appear to have stock! Might have to go over to Slough!


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

Call up the Slough store and ask them to send it to your local store, if you can wait another day?


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Gary-360 said:


> Call up the Slough store and ask them to send it to your local store, if you can wait another day?


Can they do that Gary? I'm wanting a D80 but the only one that's left in scotland is in Kirkcaldy. They either open at 12 or are shut on Sundays so I'm waiting to find out.


----------



## Gary-360 (Apr 26, 2008)

LOL, I live 15miles from Kirkcaldy, it's a high street store.

To answer, yes. If you contact both stores and tell them your intentions, they will ensure the goods are shipped to your local store. I did it with a new lens last year.
It may take a day or so, it therefor might be better to look elsewhere first?

Gary


----------



## jamiec (Jan 21, 2008)

Yeah I'm trying although there is nothing. I would wait but going away on the 1st. Will see if they answer.

Not to worry though I'll be happy with a 450d.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Nikon Af 70-300/4.0-5.6 G Black: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics & Photo


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

That 70-300 G lens is cheap and crap, hence its price.

The VR version is much better built, with SWM and VRII.


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bazzalink

They have a shops in Watford and Rayners Lane.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Cheers guys, the search continues.


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Andy M said:


> That 70-300 G lens is cheap and crap, hence its price.
> 
> The VR version is much better built, with SWM and VRII.


It's cheaper but I wouldn't say it's crap, read a lot of reviews and for the money if you don't want to fork out £300 odd for a lens for random use its well worth it.


----------



## magic919 (Mar 11, 2007)

The build quality isn't great, but it's optically quite sound. For light use most folk would be happy with it. I'm a Nikon fan and I'd admit it feels like lightweight rubbish.


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

I admit optically it aint bad. However it felt cheaply put together, and when fully extended, I always found manually focussing difficult due to the ring being right on the end, and the fact the tube moved about a bit. The 70-300 VR is absolutely solid.


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod203.html

There are a few places on the above link offering this for just under £300, also warehouse express are offering to price match.

Rob.


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

RaH said:


> http://www.camerapricebuster.co.uk/prod203.html
> 
> There are a few places on the above link offering this for just under £300, also warehouse express are offering to price match.
> 
> Rob.


Great link many thanks:thumb:


----------



## RaH (Aug 19, 2007)

No Prob's, hope it help, 

Rob.


----------

